# 30 Litre tank options



## dwarfmanbenning (May 16, 2010)

Hi there. 

Just wondered if anyone could help.. 

Ive recently brought a 30l glass tank with heater and all the equipment I need to start up. Ive yet to get it setup and just wondering what types of fish im limited to with the smaller size tank.

if anyone could give me an example of the combinations I could put together that would be great...


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

You have lots of options even with a little tank. Here are a few:
-Dwarf pufferfish: These little guys max out at an inch long and you could probably put two (maybe three) of them in your tank as long they had plenty of plants and rocks so they could hide from eachother whenever they wanted to. 
-Tetras: You could get a small school (3-5 fish) of tetras and maybe a small school of corydoras catfish. Attractive tetras that I've had really good luck with are cardinals, rummynose, penguins, and bloodfins. Corys are awesome little schooling fish that do well in groups of 3 or more. Some of them get fairly big, so you have to check their sizes before buying them, but pand corys and pigmy corys would both work in a smaller tank. 
-Endler Livebearer guppies: you could start off with maybe 5 or 6 of them in a planted and just see what happens. They breed readily in captivity and stay very small.

Those are just a few tank suggestions, and there are many more options to consider. There are lots of pretty shrimps that would do great in a little tank too like cherry shrimp, crystal reds, etc. I'd recommend using some live plants in a tank that size. Live plants greatly reduce the amount of water changes you'll have to do due to the fact that they use nitrogen compounds (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) during photosynthesis; live plants keep your water cleaner and more oxygenated.

Ask as many questions as you like!


----------

